

"If it wasn't for autism there'd be no Silicon Valley" - andreyf
http://www.ted.com/talks/temple_grandin_the_world_needs_all_kinds_of_minds.html?

======
andreyf
Please forgive the change of title, this quote seems more descriptive of the
gist of her talk.

